# A review of the R15



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have meaning to post this for the last couple of days. Earl over at our sister site (TivoCommunity) has posted a really good review of the R15.

You can read the review *HERE*.

The instruction manual can be seen here:

http://directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/Philips/050606 DTV Plus-Complete UG (low-res).pdf


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Is there any way you can port the entire thing over here since David evidently wants it off a "TiVo" related forum?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl should be porting the entire thread over to here within the next 24 hour or so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Give me a few more hours...

Over the next couple days, I am going to clean it up and turn it into more of an FAQ, and I am going to post here, as well as a few other sites.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Give me a few more hours...
> 
> Over the next couple days, I am going to clean it up and turn it into more of an FAQ, and I am going to post here, as well as a few other sites.


Hey Earl. I hope you do post your FAQ here as well. I saw on DBSForums where you were going to post there. Unfortunately, even though I joined DBSForums they have not as yet activated my membership there even though I joined over a week ago. I have tried contacting Dan Collins but so far he has not responded to my requests for activation.

Thankfully, I have not had that problem here at DBSTalk and am able to read and post replies normally. That is why that I hope you do post here as well because I think you have done a fantastic job with your review so far and I look forward to your future comments and discussion of the R15.

Thanks again Earl and we all look forward to hearing more from you.

Ron


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey everyone... Sorry for all the delays... I am working on the FAQ... but just can't get it posted yet. Soon... I promise..


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Hey everyone... Sorry for all the delays... I am working on the FAQ... but just can't get it posted yet. Soon... I promise..


Earl, we are all looking forward to it ............You are the "GURU":bowdown: :icon_da:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Earl has started two new threads that are part of the R15 FAQ Rebuild. It will be most helpful if everyone would list their likes and dislikes in these threads as requested, in order for him to compile an up to date "Review of the R15" that will contain the informational content we all desire. He has so graciously taken his time to stick with compiling this information, therefore we all should help him out.


----------

